Ask HN: What platform do you use for blogging? - hackerkid
======
harterrt
I generate static pages using Pelican and host them on Github.

It's a great way to avoid lock-in. Your content is kept in Markdown. Pelican
is a joy to use. It's all python, so it's possible to understand, hack, and
extend if you'd like.

~~~
RUG3Y
I just started with Pelican and I'm really liking it. I think I've tried most
of the static site generators out there.

------
probably_wrong
I wrote my own. I was bored and wanted to see whether I could write a full
blogging platform using only Linux command line tools and bash scripts.

It turns out you can, but the resulting mix of single, double, and escaped
quotes was a bit too hacky even for me. I rewrote some of it in Perl, and I've
been using that ever since.

~~~
flukus
Have you published the scripts or anything about them? I've been using hexo
([https://hexo.io/](https://hexo.io/)), which is fine, but I've been thinking
I might write my own but haven't settled on the language.

------
0x54MUR41
I use Jekyll for blogging. It's hosted by GitLab pages.

Writing a post with Markdown is fun since I don't need database to store it.
Beside that, I also use Let's Encrypt for SSL.

------
tedmiston
Ghost, self-hosted ([http://blog.tedmiston.com/](http://blog.tedmiston.com/))

I really like having full control over URLs.

------
billconan
I like Medium, other than normal blogging features, you get twitter like
exposure from this platform.

They also make your comments to other posters as your posts. This keeps
conversations going.

What I think medium can improve for my case is that it's not designed
specifically for programmers. Posting code, for example, is a hidden feature.
There are also no syntax highlighting, no line numbers.

~~~
iends
No way to monetize really, is there?

~~~
billconan
I have no idea. I currently don't have a monetization plan.

------
dhruvkar
I wrote my own:
[https://github.com/dhruvkar/stic](https://github.com/dhruvkar/stic)

It's incomplete and sort of ugly. I still use it for my personal blog
(dhruvkar.com).

For my consultancy, I use Hugo with the Universal Theme (automizzen.com).

Both hosted on Gitlab pages with LetsEncrypt SSL/TLS.

~~~
rwieruch
I use Hugo as well and love it. It's hosted on DigitalOcean, but as a starter
you could host it on GitHub Pages.

My Website: [http://www.robinwieruch.de/](http://www.robinwieruch.de/)

Hugo: [https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

Hugo Themes: [http://themes.gohugo.io/](http://themes.gohugo.io/)

GitHub Pages: [https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

5 days to your own Website: [http://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-
days/](http://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-days/)

~~~
dhruvkar
Nice. I like that you had a setup with Digital Ocean. I find that I learn best
when building somethingI care about. This is a good way to gently introduce
the command line and git.

------
dublin
Getting ready to build a couple of blogs yet this year to try out a couple of
static site generator/CMS platforms: Hugo (Go) and Lektor (Python/Node). Both
look quite capable. Likely will host on Netlify, although could be deployed on
GitHub, S3, etc...

------
clusmore
I'm working on a little JS blogging application which is backed by GitHub
issues. It's hosted by GitHub pages, and each issue in the backing repository
is a blog post. I get markdown -> HTML, reactions/comments, tagging, etc. all
for free from that.

~~~
RUG3Y
Very creative. I'd like to check it out.

------
adnanh
I host my own microblog that I wrote in ruby.

[http://blog.hajdarevic.net](http://blog.hajdarevic.net)
[https://github.com/adnanh/mikro](https://github.com/adnanh/mikro)

------
BjoernKW
WordPress (the self-hosted variant). I use it to run my business website,
which includes a blog.

------
pesfandiar
Github Pages. I'm using a blog template, and it's completely static. You can
use external services such as Disqus to add dynamic features, but at its core,
it's just a free static website host.

------
eb0la
Started with CityDesk (from FogCreek software), and migrated to wordpress
(with a lot of 301s to keep old content indexed).

I guess I will go back to a static blog next year after 10+ years using
wordpress.

------
pawelwentpawel
Related ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12241492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12241492)

------
itsquiz
I use this one [https://medium.com/](https://medium.com/). It suits for
personal use as well as for business

------
ess3
Github pages generated by Jekyll. Content is written in markdown which suits
me perfectly.

